# Newest version of Cyanogenmod



## astrobc1

What is the newest version of Cyanogenmod for the DX on the GB kernel? I know a while back I flashed Pooka's but it ran a little slow for my liking. Are there any newer versions?


----------



## TwinShadow

CM9 is available on the DX, but it has its quirks here and there. I believe there is also a MIUI v4 which is ICS-based. AOKP is available too if you want to try that. Each have their own little quirks but otherwise work pretty well.


----------



## astrobc1

TwinShadow said:


> CM9 is available on the DX, but it has its quirks here and there. I believe there is also a MIUI v4 which is ICS-based. AOKP is available too if you want to try that. Each have their own little quirks but otherwise work pretty well.


Yeah I know there is CM9 for the ICS kernel but I really don't want to use any of those since battery life is horrible and I like HD video. What is the newest version of CM7?


----------



## Waffleninja

If you're looking for battery life, try VXL. I use it on my X for media. best battery life I've had since Shuji.


----------



## astrobc1

Waffleninja said:


> If you're looking for battery life, try VXL. I use it on my X for media. best battery life I've had since Shuji.


I actually just came from VXL. It was a great Rom and after I got the cpu tweaking just right the battery life was easily the best I've ever experienced. I just miss the customization of CM7. I looked into Liquid Remix 3.2.1 but it says the battery life on there just isn't very good. So CM7 it is! Is Pooka's CM7 still the best or should I try a nightly download of CM7?


----------



## TwinShadow

The fixes included in CM7 from Pooka's build is probably the most stable as it can be.

Also, CM9 for the DX is on the GB kernel, fair reference. Can't load custom kernels on the Droid X due to the locked and encrypted bootloader. But yes, the battery life isn't the best, but its still fairly nice to look at once in a while.

Liberty ROM is a good choice too, based on Blur so the battery life will still be very good compared to 2nd-init ROM's like the AOSP ones.


----------



## astrobc1

TwinShadow said:


> The fixes included in CM7 from Pooka's build is probably the most stable as it can be.
> 
> Also, CM9 for the DX is on the GB kernel, fair reference. Can't load custom kernels on the Droid X due to the locked and encrypted bootloader. But yes, the battery life isn't the best, but its still fairly nice to look at once in a while.
> 
> Liberty ROM is a good choice too, based on Blur so the battery life will still be very good compared to 2nd-init ROM's like the AOSP ones.


Alright I think I will try Pooka's build then. And yes, I forget about our lovely locked bootloader, so yes, CM9 is technically on the GB kernel. Thanks for the help!


----------



## scott26

I'm going to try and find Pooka's again but if you have a link that would be great!


----------



## TwinShadow

Digging around, got this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/hpjmek31qw7sqm3/Pooka-CM4DX-GB-20120519.zip


----------



## scott26

Thanks! Looks like it is off the Goo site now anyway.


----------



## TwinShadow

I read in the topic that Goo.im lost a ton of files, so that's why none of his builds are up there right now.


----------



## chiruscan

astrobc1 said:


> I actually just came from VXL. It was a great Rom and after I got the cpu tweaking just right the battery life was easily the best I've ever experienced. I just miss the customization of CM7. I looked into Liquid Remix 3.2.1 but it says the battery life on there just isn't very good. So CM7 it is! Is Pooka's CM7 still the best or should I try a nightly download of CM7?


Im pretty sure Liquid Remix has good battery life as well.


----------



## kghayse

chiruscan said:


> Im pretty sure Liquid Remix has good battery life as well.


I'll second that. You gotta give it a couple days to go through a few charge cycles for the battery stats to balance out, but ultimately it's pretty good for battery. I was running Liquid Remix for over a month, up until a week ago, and I was very pleased with the battery life. I could get through a whole day with moderate to heavy usage and not need to recharge, usually finishing my day with anywhere from 20%-50%, depending on how heavy my usage was.

I found that the latest 2nd init roms (Liquid Remix, YACK, and Wiz's MIUI come to mind, slight edge to MIUI) are distinctly better than the early 2nd init roms (SSX and Liquid 3.0, for instance) in terms of battery life. Though the battery life hasn't been quite as good as the blur roms, it's not the sacrifice it used to be to get the customization these roms offer.


----------



## Goose306

TBH I would recommend Wiz's MIUI to anyone looking for really the best cross-section of battery, performance, customization, etc. Its based on GB so its not the latest but its uber-stable, your battery will last forever, the theme mix-n-match on MIUI is great... etc. etc.

In regards to goo... it lost its data a week or so ago. If you are getting CM7 go to the last few posts there there is a few other mirrors in the thread.


----------



## astrobc1

I used Pooka's CM7 build for a bit but I just couldn't squeeze out enough battery life on it. I'm back to VXL with my custom CPU settings and the battery life is just phenomenal. I end most days with at least 50 percent, sometimes more. Anyone know when a new version of VXL will come out?


----------



## kghayse

To give you a straight answer, I'd say it's doubtful. That said, we all like to get some new stuff for our phones, but the guys doing the heavy lifting do it for free, so patience, understanding, and "please don't ask when the next version is coming out" seems to be all they ask in return. If you REALLY want to know, I'd try something diplomatic, like donate to the ROM dev (I think Slothly was working on it last) or offer to use your phone as a crash-test dummy for experimental development.


----------

